# Anybody Deer Hunting?



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Our archery season came in Oct 1st. Have been out a few times but unsuccessful thus far.

Looks like a nice cool weekend is forecast, so I intend to get some time on stand and hopefully put a little venison in the freezer.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I have not been out. When I chore, I always look over my shoulder from the barnyard to see what may be coming out in the distant shadows. Good luck.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son got his a couple days ago. first day in because he has been doing work for me. can't wait to get a nice big pot of soup on. this was with the musketloader. I think he can only take one. maybe 2. not sure. regular gun season starts in nov. he'll be out again then. he has never hunted bear before but one of his friends got one and he tasted it last night and really liked it so I wouldn't be surprised if he got a license next year. ~Georgia


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Youth starts this Thursday. Our boys will be out for their first time on Saturday.

Matt


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Tomorrow is the first day of gun season for land owners.. Anterless only.. 

It's a three day season.. I'm thinking about it, but I have a few issues.. 

My current freezer is full... I need to buy another, but it needs to go in my pole barn, and there is no electric in there now. Just waiting on the power company... 

Then there's the issue of I need some pig to mix with it, BUT, I don't have time, nor room to get a pig butchered and frozen either... 

I still might go out, but it's still kind of warm to let it hang at all... 

Sure does make something so simple as getting a deer so complicated.. DOH!


----------



## crash477 (May 27, 2015)

I bow hunt here in TN. Our archery season started September 26th. Got my first buck on October 2nd! I've been out a few more times since then but struck out. The rut starts soon and hopefully I'll get another!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Got me one Friday.. Nothing to brag about, but I got meat in the new freezer now 

Also butchered 2 small pigs at the same time.. One we scraped and left one whole to roast for Thanksgiving dinner.

The other we ground up with about 25 pounds of the venison.. we put up about 40 pounds of ground meat, breakfast sausage, and link sausage... just had FANTASTIC burgers made from it tonight.. Also put up a couple roasts, and both back straps.. 

I also just finished up a pot of bone stock... Letting it cool... 

Been a busy weekend.. and all I did was step out on the porch and see a good 200 yard shot I couldn't refuse..

Grocery shopping in the country sure isn't as easy as it is in the city... :umno:


----------



## Martlet (Apr 20, 2015)

I started archery season, but I just moved into this homestead and didn't know the area well. I set my stand, but their habits changed. Black Powder season starts next week, so I'll give it another shot then.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

nothing durring youth season and about a month to go to opening day of gun deer I just have been to busy to archery hunt , but I was thinking of calling the sheriff as it gets a bit colder and see if I can get on the list , have a friend that is having hard financial times and I know she won't cut up her own but , I know she will take and appreciate a bunch of ground in bags frozen


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, bagged a nice 8 pointer that tipped the scale at 187 lbs....it was a tough 200 yard track job, with the shot being close and at a extreme angle. Looked like a heart shot, but went out through the bottom with the angle toward the back....nicked one lung, and nicked the liver on the corner....shoulda been a seen him drop.....waited till morning after watching him stand off 40 yards away flicking his tail and not laying down for a full hour....waiting til morning was the smart move....he was still warm at recovery....happy camper here!

brownegg


----------



## crash477 (May 27, 2015)

Nice reports!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Archery came in Labor day in Delaware, we are a shotgun state and that comes in on Fri 13th for 8 days, next week.. Either buck or doe....


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'm working a half day tomorrow, then knocking off for several days of serious bow hunting. Hope to bag something.


----------



## Rime (Nov 10, 2014)

Went out opening day and came across four different guys crawling behind our house. 

Now we're surrounded by 500 acres of my FIL's land that's not posted. Why they feel the need to come right behind our house (POSTED), I don't know. Within 300 yards of our home, chicken coop, dog pens, etc. I guess because there's a logging road and they're too lazy to go deeper in. 

Giving up for the year. With half the town out behind us, there's just no point. Met a Maine Guide the other day. Said he hasn't let his license lapse yet, but never takes anyone out for deer anymore - there just aren't enough of them around.

And note to self: put up a gate. In the meantime think we'll move the rock truck over there to block it off. 

Frustrating.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

9 More days and fire arm season opens. 
I at one time had problems with trespassers, I would inform them they were on private property and needed my permission. 
then one morning I went to walk my pup in the woods and there was towelet paper all over the place.
I know it degrades fairly quick but it brought my blood to a boil. 
I started pressing charges and having them arrested and it took a couple years but now I don't have any trouble.


 Al


----------



## crash477 (May 27, 2015)

I was out all day yesterday bow hunting. Saw 6 does earlier, then 3 coyotes came and chased them off. No bucks. 

I also caught 3 people trespassing. From my stand I saw one guy walking around with a muzzle loader. Then as I was moving locations and saw 2 guys on the ground hunting crows. I stopped and let them know they were trespassing. They "thought" they were on their friends land.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Me and my 6yo daughter tagged a great 8 point last night! Her first time ever being with and actually harvesting an animal outside of trapping.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Bow season in Iowa is in full swing right now. 

Bucks are chasing does and seeing decent numbers of deer each time on the stand.

Hoping to connect with a mature buck but if it doesn't happen in the next week or two will settle for anything that comes close enough for a good shot.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Was lucky enough to harvest a nice eight point in southern Illinois last week. He's processed and in the freezer. Trying my luck back home in indiana now.


----------



## sam03 (Apr 26, 2012)

yep got a 6 point 3 yr old with my bow.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Not much shooting around here this year..I am not able to go, health reasons.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Had two trips out with the Blackpowder. Nothing the first time, the second time my buddy got a nice heavy bodied 4 pt. He family doesn't eat much venison so he sent me home with a nice pile of meat. Rifle starts this weekend.


----------



## nyhunter (Nov 14, 2014)

Rifle season opens saturday here, was only able to get out twice with the bow so hopeing to fill a cpl tags.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Shot a whopper doe last Saturday. She's been skinned and hanging in the walk in cooler, plan on butchering tonight. 

That makes two deer and an elk for the freezer, which is just about what we need for a full year.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

We got skunked on monday. Going back again soon.

Matt


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Have had a good season so far. My son has 3 and I got 3. 2 bucks and a doe each. He got his first decent buck which he is still stoked about.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I went out again today for about an hour then walked back in.. I kept thinking I was crazy sitting there looking to shoot something else. I just ain't got it in me lately.. 

In the last month I've disassembled 5 pigs, a cow and two deer, and I have to smoke about 20 pounds of bacon tomorrow.. 

I let about 10 deer walk today... I even chatted with three of them a bit, and got close enough I could have touched them with the end of my rifle.. 

Kinda takes the fun outta it... I do still have about 14 more days left this year I can take another 4 total... if I get the right combination of bucks and anterless during the days coming up (muzzleloader and antlerless hunts)

I do want one more to turn into nothing but summer sausage, but I really am getting tired of carving up meat... It's no simple task when you've done so much in the last month or so..


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Hunted southern Illinois last weekend and my two partners each got a deer; one eight point and one doe.

I'm anxious to get back out, but can't this weekend


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

My husband and I are avid hunters! We love to get out into the woods. We let a lot walk for different reasons. But we've got 4 nice bucks this season so far. Last season we harvested 9 between us. It's the greatest privilege ever to be able to become one with nature. And it is still out great right to bear arms and NO ONE will ever change that! Cannot post pics yet because I'm new. 

Ps...brownegg....why would you let an animal suffer like that? No animal deserves to lay in pain. If you don't have the guts to put it out of its misery,don't take the shot. I mean no disrespect at all. I just don't know of any hunter who would be ok with that.


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

My husband and I are getting up early early to hunt. About 5am. Ahhhh what am I still doing awake!?! Lol Some good friends are coming out to hunt our land with us. We own 24 acres. Thank you Lord! As mentioned earlier..we are picky hunters. We let many walk. Our doe ratio is low right now in Sc. Due to illegal hunting and coyotes,the doe population has greatly suffered. So,we make sure they're worth the kill. You're allowed one doe on doe days(specific Saterdays) and you're allowed to purchase up to 4 extra antlerless deer tags. Also one per day tag is used. The buck population is great. We are allowed unlimited bucks. My husband killed a monster 12 point last season! I'll post pics as soon as I'm allowed. I don't have that option as of yet. We make sure the bucks are big bodied as well as at least an 8 point(outside the ears) or better. Unless the buck shows signs of bad genes. Example: deformed or missing antlers. Hopefully we'll be blessed with some awesome harvests!!! 

God bless y'all and good buck luck!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Only had a 3 day break this year between firearm season and Muzzle loader season. I have been out every day Muzzle loader hunting for the first week of the 3 week season in my zone.
I think it is to warm deer just are not moving except during the late last minutes of legal shooting time in the evenings and the first couple minutes of morning legal shooting time and that is even starting to get short.
I only have my 4 point to one side tag left.

 Al


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

Alleyyooper- I agree! It's been too warm here as well. In the 70's during the day. Also a good chance of encountering a rattler!!! No thank you. We are going to be dropping back into the low 30's/mid 20's soon. I believe that will be much more beneficial for hunting! 

Good buck luck to you!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Normal temps here for this time of year is 30F. It was 55 yesterday at noon and today the forecast is calling for 63+F.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Va has been crazy warm. 75 yesterday . My buddy still smoked a huge buck yesterday down the road from me. Too warm for me. Plus I'm tagged out on bucks. But we can hunt does until April so plenty of time to get them.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Last day was yesterday...60 degrees and didn't see a thing at either location. Bummer.

Matt


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

Man you guys this really does stink! 

RoadKing that's too bad dude. Sorry about that. Must be frustrating. (Last day of vacay or actual season?)

Vahomesteaders it's been crazy warm here as well. Nice job though on your buddy's harvest! Pics please! Lol We can hunt unlimited bucks here until January 1st. Does are a different story. (I explained in my last post if you're interested)

Alleyooper wow dude that's a big difference! 

I'm planning on getting out into the woods this weekend as it's supposed to be chilly! A whopping 20 some degrees...YAY! Great weather for the deer to be on the move. 

Good buck luck to y'all!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Broke the old record high set in 1959 which was 52F, Yesterdays high was 66F.

 Al


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Broke the old record high set in 1959 which was 52F, Yesterdays high was 66F.
> 
> Al


Oh dude it has been in the low 70's here for the last few days!!! Beautiful weather but super poor for hunting. :shrug:


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

In regards to the bow harvest I had....I did the only right thing to do.....and that's wait till recovery could be made....trying to do anything other than the right decisions I made, would have resulted in a lost deer...My experience recovering this otherwise lost animal ( because it was far from dead....it was recovered 150 yards from where it was standing ) was a stellar decision..... most would of chased it without recovery

Gun season resulted with a 3 1/2 year old 10 point....


----------



## Vikestand (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes I do. Taken opening weekend of Missouri Rifle.


----------

